# ITT: Tablets



## GatodeCafe (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright folks, I've been looking at tablet PCs because everyone around me is getting an ipad 2 and I'm feeling poor (probably because I AM poor), so I'm looking for budget solutions

Right now I'm lusting for an ideos S7. It's sold at best buy, so it's not a completely bumfuck ghetto company (i.e. epads, flytouch, superpad, etc...), but at the same time I've seen em go used for 150$, easy. The fact that it has GPS too just makes me want to scream crazy. 

Anybody have any other suggestions for slates I ought to be looking at, and feel free to tell tales of your existing experiences with tablet computers.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 21, 2011)

Not a bumfuck ghetto company, eh? It's exactly that.  That said, though, it may still be alright, but I'd imagine it's much like the "Airpad", which is to say that it's decent, runs Android (2.1 only), and is only somewhat slow. Looks quite snazzy though. It also uses a capacitive touch screen, which is pretty awesome for the price. Resistive touch screens are usually what you find on the lower-priced models, and they're much more difficult to make work correctly (and are generally an exercise in frustration). I'd ask to try one out at the store if they'll let you, just to see if it'll do what you want it to do.

Speaking of which, what IS it you want to do with it?

(Actually, Huawei aren't a bumfuck little company - They're a major telecom equipment provider - but for all intents and purposes, they still are a little company insofar as consumer products in North America go)


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 21, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Not a bumfuck ghetto company, eh? It's exactly that.  That said, though, it may still be alright, but I'd imagine it's much like the "Airpad", which is to say that it's decent, runs Android (2.1 only), and is only somewhat slow. Looks quite snazzy though. It also uses a capacitive touch screen, which is pretty awesome for the price. Resistive touch screens are usually what you find on the lower-priced models, and they're much more difficult to make work correctly (and are generally an exercise in frustration). I'd ask to try one out at the store if they'll let you, just to see if it'll do what you want it to do.
> 
> Speaking of which, what IS it you want to do with it?
> 
> (Actually, Huawei aren't a bumfuck little company - They're a major telecom equipment provider - but for all intents and purposes, they still are a little company insofar as consumer products in North America go)



Honestly, I'm just looking for something that will make up for my lack of a smartphone without a monthly 3G subscription or costing me an arm and a leg. The huawei can really do a lot of fun stuff. Apps, browsing, etc... and from what I hear 2.2 is coming up before long, although flash connectivity really isn't essential considering I'll likely mostly be using it for GPS and redditing. 

TBH the only thing that makes huawei stand out to me is the fact that Best buy supports their brand enough to carry them proper. For such a significant tech retailer to make such an investment makes me think there's at least something there above the average sino-bullshit.


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 22, 2011)

i just got one of these from ebay Epad-tablet-pc
pretty awesome dude
just one awkward thing, the gps has a wired external anthena


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 22, 2011)

theinkfox said:


> i just got one of these from ebay Epad-tablet-pc
> pretty awesome dude
> just one awkward thing, the gps has a wired external anthena


 

Yeah you know what... I've really been shopping around, and honestly I wrote that thing off at first as a chinese knockoff piece of garbage.. Now I'm looking at some reviews and everything, and I have to say it might just be a chinese knockoff piece of not-so-bad. Sucks that the webcam can't pull off skype, but I think I'll live. How's the battery life? LOL


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 22, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Yeah you know what... I've really been shopping around, and honestly I wrote that thing off at first as a chinese knockoff piece of garbage.. Now I'm looking at some reviews and everything, and I have to say it might just be a chinese knockoff piece of not-so-bad. Sucks that the webcam can't pull off skype, but I think I'll live. How's the battery life? LOL


 
about 5 hours with wifi, mine came with 3G
and 2 charging hours with totaly discharged batery


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Mar 22, 2011)

(Actually, Huawei aren't a bumfuck little company - They're a major telecom equipment provider - but for all intents and purposes, they still are a little company insofar as consumer products in North America go)[/QUOTE]

Consumer products in America? Perhaps.
Consumer products in Europe? Definitely not.

4/5 of all external devices having to do with 3G around here are made by Huawei.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 22, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> (Actually, Huawei aren't a bumfuck little company - They're a major telecom equipment provider - but for all intents and purposes, they still are a little company insofar as consumer products in North America go)


 
Consumer products in America? Perhaps.
Consumer products in Europe? Definitely not.

4/5 of all external devices having to do with 3G around here are made by Huawei.[/QUOTE]

Damn, crazy. I'm willing to be 99% of americans have never heard of it. 

That said, I've decided with a significant degree of sureness that I'm going to be waiting for the Huawei S7 Slim. Same screen as the original S7, but it's running android 2.2 and it's got capacitive multi-touch, which is awesome for sub-300$.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 22, 2011)

I really wish Microsoft launched this, it was the coolest idea of tablet I've seen.

I would wait though till at least summer some cool inexpensive tablet are coming out.

[video=youtube;UmIgNfp-MdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmIgNfp-MdI[/video]


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a buddy that cracked his nook color and installed droid. its not as zippy, but it works suprisingly well. weirdly enough, though the screen is smaller in proportion, the resolution is the same as the ipad.


----------

